# edge trimming bit selection



## RonH (Jan 25, 2009)

I need to trim 1/2" plywood that extends approx 3/16" above the top of a cabinet. Is the proper bit to use a laminate trimmer bit ? I have one that is 1/2 X 1 that lookes like it would work. Should I be able to trim 3/16th in one pass or do I need to make more than one pass ?

Thanks, ron


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

A bottom bearing laminate trimmer is the right bit for the job. You should be able to do it in one pass easily.


----------

